# Can one be saved and still Geared?



## SFW (Aug 13, 2011)

Can i be born again and still be geared? or do i have to be natty and small in order to receive the word of Christ?


----------



## judojosh (Aug 13, 2011)

Sounds like a personal choice bro. Depends on how you personally feel about pinning


----------



## Curt James (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 13, 2011)

^^

Awesome!


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 13, 2011)

It says in romans 13 that you must obey the laws of the land. But if you were to get it legally you will be good to go by christ. Christianity acknowledges that we all sin, if fact we sin daily over and over again according to christianity.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 13, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> It says in romans 13 that you must obey the laws of the land. *But if you were to get it legally you will be good to go by christ*. Christianity acknowledges that we all sin, if fact we sin daily over and over again according to christianity.



I'm pretty certain JC wouldn't give a fuck about some gears. If you were fully jerked he'd probably consider hiring you for personal protection from the paparazzi and the Jews.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 13, 2011)

Curt James said:


>


Picture looks hmmmmm DDG'ish


----------



## Saney (Aug 13, 2011)

Don't feed the Trolls!


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 13, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Don't feed the Trolls!


 
they still feed you


----------



## RAWS n More (Aug 13, 2011)

JC in that pic kinda has a build like Sergio


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 13, 2011)

where is DDg?


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 13, 2011)

Trolls, trolls, trolls!!!


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 13, 2011)

trolls where?


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 13, 2011)

Bill hicks, good to see you chiming in on another religious debate. Now we just need stabbin and apie, and it will be like old times


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 13, 2011)

No doubt SFW, all these pederast priests still say they're going to heaven.

Why not someone who pins!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 13, 2011)

SFW,
I am personally asking myself the same question and wonder is it really wrong.  I personally don't see nothing wrong with it as it doesn't destroy your body as long as you do it right and follow proper pct.  I know some will argue this.  I also don't see it being a problem as long as it is not abused and you are not going off and sleeping around on your wife or beating her because of aggression.  This is just what I believe though!


V/R
Chris


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 13, 2011)

You must stop useing and send all gear to me


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 13, 2011)

About the "Law of the Land"....Who's to say those men put in charge to make the "Law of the Land" aren't sinning and driven by ulterior motives to make these laws? Wouldn't that, in turn, make them void?


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> About the "Law of the Land"....Who's to say those men put in charge to make the "Law of the Land" aren't sinning and driven by ulterior motives to make these laws? Wouldn't that, in turn, make them void?




What if it was against the law to go to church?


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 13, 2011)

Not really, every land has law in one form or another and the original law came from god. You said, whose to say they are in charge. We as society today say that the government local and federal are in charge.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 13, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Not really, every land has law in one form or another and the original law came from god. You said, whose to say they are in charge. We as society today say that the government local and federal are in charge.




As if God would punish or reward differently depending of what side of the fence you happen to be standing on. 

What's God's policy on marijuana legalisation?


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 13, 2011)

Is it ok to Rape the Rapists?

Debate?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 13, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Don't feed the Trolls!


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 13, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> As if God would punish or reward differently depending of what side of the fence you happen to be standing on.
> 
> What's God's policy on marijuana legalisation?



Actually you are somewhat correct, in second corinthians five, it says that you are saved through grace and not through works.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 13, 2011)

Jesus loves the jerked and tanned.  How can you be a warrior for God if your are a scrawny little bitch?


----------



## RoidRage9 (Aug 13, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Jesus loves the jerked and tanned. How can you be a warrior for God if your are a scrawny little bitch?


 
All i can say is


----------



## smithf3 (Aug 13, 2011)

Curt James said:


>



JC in the house!


----------



## Curt James (Aug 13, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Is it ok to Rape the Rapists?
> 
> Debate?



Is the rapist _you?_


----------



## petermal (Aug 13, 2011)

sounds like a personal problem....


----------



## SFW (Aug 13, 2011)

Rumor has it, Geared Jesus called the Romans himself.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 13, 2011)

SFW said:


> Rumor has it, Geared Jesus called the Romans himself.



If you're ungeared your a fag, and we all know that pedaphilia  is the only form of homosexuality condoned by the church


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 14, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> If you're ungeared your a fag, and we all know that pedaphilia is the only form of homosexuality condoned by the church


 

You're*


And weren't you saying not too long ago that you were going to stop taking gear?


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 14, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Is the rapist _you?_



No you sick fuck, i am referring to any rapist who is currently in jail, the fact is in jail, rape is a power thing. So is it ok to rape the rapists? And you better pray little artsie fartsie teacher pedo that you never go to jail as you will be fed your daily diet of man sausage.

Cur James, fuckstick


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 14, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> You're*
> 
> And weren't you saying not too long ago that you were going to stop taking gear?



I was going to stop taking so much gears .   . . You fkg rock spider


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Jesus loves the jerked and tanned.  How can you be a warrior for God if your are a scrawny little bitch?



I am almost in the same boat as you with that last thought. However, David wasn't a juice head when he smoked goliaths ass. Book of samual.

I am a Christian and I believe that the government has no business telling me what I can and cannot do with myself in the privacy of my own home. But the holy book says that blessed are those who keeps the word of god and the laws of the land. Juice and metal music is where I can't come to an agreement on with the holy book.

If you are baptist types, just read the book every now and then, keep the commandments the best you can, and attend church whenever possible and you will be ok.


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 14, 2011)

1 Now the Philistines gathered their armies for battle. And they were gathered at Socoh, which belongs to Judah, and encamped between Socoh and Azekah, in Ephes-dammim.
2 And Saul and the men of Israel were gathered, and encamped in the Valley of Elah, and drew up in line of battle against the Philistines.
3 And the Philistines stood on the mountain on the one side, and Israel stood on the mountain on the other side, with a valley between them.
4 And there came out from the camp of the Philistines a champion named Goliath of Gath, whose height was six cubits and a span.
5 He had a helmet of bronze on his head, and he was armed with a coat of mail, and the weight of the coat was five thousand shekels of bronze.
6 And he had bronze armor on his legs, and a javelin of bronze slung between his shoulders.
7 The shaft of his spear was like a weaver's beam, and his spear's head weighed six hundred shekels of iron. And his shield-bearer went before him.
8 He stood and shouted to the ranks of Israel, "Why have you come out to draw up for battle? Am I not a Philistine, and are you not servants of Saul? Choose a man for yourselves, and let him come down to me.
9 If he is able to fight with me and kill me, then we will be your servants. But if I prevail against him and kill him, then you shall be our servants and serve us."
10 And the Philistine said, "I defy the ranks of Israel this day. Give me a man, that we may fight together."
11 When Saul and all Israel heard these words of the Philistine, they were dismayed and greatly afraid.
26 And David said to the men who stood by him, "What shall be done for the man who kills this Philistine and takes away the reproach from Israel? For who is this uncircumcised Philistine, that he should defy the armies of the living God?"
27 And the people answered him in the same way, "So shall it be done to the man who kills him."
28 Now Eliab his eldest brother heard when he spoke to the men. And Eliab's anger was kindled against David, and he said, "Why have you come down? And with whom have you left those few sheep in the wilderness? I know your presumption and the evil of your heart, for you have come down to see the battle."
29 And David said, "What have I done now? Was it not but a word?"
30 And he turned away from him toward another, and spoke in the same way, and the people answered him again as before.
31 When the words that David spoke were heard, they repeated them before Saul, and he sent for him.
32 And David said to Saul, "Let no man's heart fail because of him. Your servant will go and fight with this Philistine."
33 And Saul said to David, "You are not able to go against this Philistine to fight with him, for you are but a youth, and he has been a man of war from his youth."
34 But David said to Saul, "Your servant used to keep sheep for his father. And when there came a lion, or a bear, and took a lamb from the flock,
35 I went after him and struck him and delivered it out of his mouth. And if he arose against me, I caught him by his beard and struck him and killed him.
36 Your servant has struck down both lions and bears, and this uncircumcised Philistine shall be like one of them, for he has defied the armies of the living God."
37 And David said, "The LORD who delivered me from the paw of the lion and from the paw of the bear will deliver me from the hand of this Philistine." And Saul said to David, "Go, and the LORD be with you!"
38 Then Saul clothed David with his armor. He put a helmet of bronze on his head and clothed him with a coat of mail,
39 and David strapped his sword over his armor. And he tried in vain to go, for he had not tested them. Then David said to Saul, "I cannot go with these, for I have not tested them." So David put them off.
40 Then he took his staff in his hand and chose five smooth stones from the brook and put them in his shepherd's pouch. His sling was in his hand, and he approached the Philistine.
41 And the Philistine moved forward and came near to David, with his shield-bearer in front of him.
42 And when the Philistine looked and saw David, he disdained him, for he was but a youth, ruddy and handsome in appearance.
43 And the Philistine said to David, "Am I a dog, that you come to me with sticks?" And the Philistine cursed David by his gods.
44 The Philistine said to David, "Come to me, and I will give your flesh to the birds of the air and to the beasts of the field."
45 Then David said to the Philistine, "You come to me with a sword and with a spear and with a javelin, but I come to you in the name of the LORD of hosts, the God of the armies of Israel, whom you have defied.
46 This day the LORD will deliver you into my hand, and I will strike you down and cut off your head. And I will give the dead bodies of the host of the Philistines this day to the birds of the air and to the wild beasts of the earth, that all the earth may know that there is a God in Israel,
47 and that all this assembly may know that the LORD saves not with sword and spear. For the battle is the LORD's, and he will give you into our hand."
48 When the Philistine arose and came and drew near to meet David, David ran quickly toward the battle line to meet the Philistine.
49 And David put his hand in his bag and took out a stone and slung it and struck the Philistine on his forehead. The stone sank into his forehead, and he fell on his face to the ground.
50 So David prevailed over the Philistine with a sling and with a stone, and struck the Philistine and killed him. There was no sword in the hand of David.
51 Then David ran and stood over the Philistine and took his sword and drew it out of its sheath and killed him and cut off his head with it. When the Philistines saw that their champion was dead, they fled.
52 And the men of Israel and Judah rose with a shout and pursued the Philistines as far as Gath and the gates of Ekron, so that the wounded Philistines fell on the way from Shaaraim as far as Gath and Ekron.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 14, 2011)

If one can cornhole an alterboy and be saved, then I don't see why gears would be an issue. Just don't buy any lotto tickets, don't curse (not that you ever would anyhoo), stop looking for AP on Craig's List, and hopefully that'll offset the gear use. 

If I were a religious cat, I'd seriously have to question whether the almighty would really give a rip about something so benign as using gears to get jerked and tan. If you're really in doubt, maybe just stick to the placebos and prohormones that are legal.


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 14, 2011)

SFW said:


> Rumor has it, Geared Jesus called the Romans himself.



Technically, you kind of right. He let judas sell him out as prophesized.lol


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Aug 14, 2011)

Heres my whole point. BBing is worshipping false idols. So if youre geared and trying to be a _big_ like your idols, then you are a fake Christian. Everyone knows all the greats sold their soul to satan to win O. In order to receive the Lord you need to be humble. Gears defy humility and it promotes false idolry. In conclusion, id rather be saved and natty than big and doomed.


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 14, 2011)

Christianity is a myth, just like every other religion that has come and gone.


----------



## bagram09 (Aug 14, 2011)

i dont see a problem with it if you are using it responsibly and not damaging your body aka the temple of the lord and i believe that you're building that temple and making it stronger


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 14, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> 1 Now the Philistines gathered their armies for battle. And they were gathered at Socoh, which belongs to Judah, and encamped between Socoh and Azekah, in Ephes-dammim.
> 2 And Saul and the men of Israel were gathered, and encamped in the Valley of Elah, and drew up in line of battle against the Philistines.
> 3 And the Philistines stood on the mountain on the one side, and Israel stood on the mountain on the other side, with a valley between them.
> 4 And there came out from the camp of the Philistines a champion named Goliath of Gath, whose height was six cubits and a span.
> ...



Dude.

What the fuck?

Don't most people know the story of David and Goliath?  I've read this book before and am hungry for some fries smothered in green chili.  I'll read this long assed post later.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 14, 2011)

SFW said:


> Heres my whole point. BBing is worshipping false idols. So if youre geared and trying to be a _big_ like your idols, then you are a fake Christian. Everyone knows all the greats sold their soul to satan to win O. In order to receive the Lord you need to be humble. Gears defy humility and it promotes false idolry. In conclusion, id rather be saved and natty than big and doomed.



Now I see your point.  Before I assumed it was about putting a substance into your body.  You know, the whole you are supposed to treat your body as a temple thing.  But you bring up a very good issue here.


I guess it would come down to what your definition of worship is...


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm only geared so my dick looks extra small while wearing a speedo. This is my life's work of humility. That and attempting to lash my huge back for penance in accordance with the opus dei doctrine. Gasp has recently started producing an XXXXL personal whip for the huge and pious. Lats failing to bleed? Not to worry folks, we've got you sorted out. The new swole whip by gasp comes complete with wrist wraps and Swede leather grips so your palm calluses don't irritate your alter boys hips during the "sacrament".


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 15, 2011)

SFW said:


> Heres my whole point. BBing is worshipping false idols. So if youre geared and trying to be a _big_ like your idols, then you are a fake Christian. Everyone knows all the greats sold their soul to satan to win O. In order to receive the Lord you need to be humble. Gears defy humility and it promotes false idolry. In conclusion, id rather be saved and natty than big and doomed.



Sounds like you're thinking way too deeply into the issue.  I don't see where idol worship comes into play in bbing.  To me, it seems moar about narcissism for some and for others, possibly a form of compensation for some deep rooted insecurities.  

You could take it a step further and argue that eating a meticulously healthy diet and exercising, in order to maintain a healthy, fit body is idol worship.  It's just a hobby IMO and different folks take it to different extremes.  

Anyhoo, as long as you run a good PCT, it ain't a sin IMHO.


----------



## Saney (Aug 15, 2011)

As far as I'm concerned, God is false.. So everyone who Worships "it" should burn.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 15, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> I'm only geared so my dick looks extra small while wearing a speedo. This is my life's work of humility. That and attempting to lash my huge back for penance in accordance with the opus dei doctrine. Gasp has recently started producing an XXXXL personal whip for the huge and pious. Lats failing to bleed? Not to worry folks, we've got you sorted out. The new swole whip by gasp comes complete with wrist wraps and Swede leather grips so your palm calluses don't irritate your alter boys hips during the "sacrament".




Please bring new and improved whip over when you come.  I must see for myself how well it works.


----------



## grynch888 (Aug 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Please bring new and improved whip over when you come. I must see for myself how well it works.


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 15, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Christianity is a myth, just like every other religion that has come and gone.



Get your facts straight buddy, christianityis not a myth. The religion is very much real and will be around for all eternity.

God, to some, maybe a myth . .. .


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Dude.
> 
> What the fuck?
> 
> Don't most people know the story of David and Goliath?  I've read this book before and am hungry for some fries smothered in green chili.  I'll read this long assed post later.



Bro, I wasn't holding a gun to your head telling you to read it. Just supplementing a point for you all is all.


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 15, 2011)

SFW said:


> Heres my whole point. BBing is worshipping false idols. So if youre geared and trying to be a _big_ like your idols, then you are a fake Christian. Everyone knows all the greats sold their soul to satan to win O. In order to receive the Lord you need to be humble. Gears defy humility and it promotes false idolry. In conclusion, id rather be saved and natty than big and doomed.



I could not have said it any better


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 15, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> I'm only geared so my dick looks extra small while wearing a speedo. This is my life's work of humility. That and attempting to lash my huge back for penance in accordance with the opus dei doctrine. Gasp has recently started producing an XXXXL personal whip for the huge and pious. Lats failing to bleed? Not to worry folks, we've got you sorted out. The new swole whip by gasp comes complete with wrist wraps and Swede leather grips so your palm calluses don't irritate your alter boys hips during the "sacrament".



Total fucking troll! What's your deal bro?

Did anyone else get negged by withoutrulers for having an intellectual conversation?

If you hate religion so much then why are you in this thread?


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 15, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Get your facts straight buddy, christianityis not a myth. The religion is very much real and will be around for all eternity.
> 
> God, to some, maybe a myth . .. .



The story behind christianity is a myth.  Asking if you can be christian and be geared is like asking, "will thor care if i take steroids."  

It's a pointless question, because the whole story is made up, and the majority of humans don't buy it.  

If you are a christian, my first question is, have you ever taken a biology class at junior high level?


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 15, 2011)

Of course christianity is real! Don't you believe in zombies..duh.


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 15, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> The story behind christianity is a myth.  Asking if you can be christian and be geared is like asking, "will thor care if i take steroids."
> 
> It's a pointless question, because the whole story is made up, and the majority of humans don't buy it.
> 
> If you are a christian, my first question is, have you ever taken a biology class at junior high level?



Yeah, I have taken a bio class- the existence and dawn of man is theoretical. In fact I have an MBA , how bout you?

That's why we have faith, cause we believe that these theories are bullshit just as you believe these extremely elaborate stories from thousands of years ago are bullshit.

 People killed, died, were torutured, and anything else unimaginable for the faith of which are proclaiming is unreal.


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 15, 2011)

I also have a masters degree, but it's in exercise physiology.  Funny that you mention faith, cause all it is is a license to believe ridiculous things like:
Talking snakes, talking burning bushes, virgin births, rising from the dead, walking on water, flying to heaven on a winged horse, putting two of every animal on one boat.  (and the animals in the Americas had to swim across the ocean to get on the boat so they wouldn't drown.)

To believe in creationism means that you think the earth is 6000 years old, which means that humans lived alongside dinosaurs.  It must've been scary to have to live alongside t-Rex.

You're pretty much claiming that the fields of biology, zoology, anthropology, paleontology, geology, and genetics are just a mass conspiracy encompassing every scientific  body and university in virtually every country.  

I'm gonna stick w rational, logical conclusions instead if superstition and magic.

And why get an MBA?  Can't you just pray for good business?


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 15, 2011)

And the Theory of evolution is a Theory w a capital T, it's not a hypothesis.  There is a vast difference.  Atomic theory is just a theory too, do you not believe in atoms either.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Aug 15, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Bill hicks, good to see you chiming in on another religious debate. Now we just need stabbin and apie, and it will be like old times



you rang?

I feel that jesus would condemn those who alter the temple of the lord. aka the body. Basically mocking the perfection that is the human body...


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 15, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> you rang?
> 
> I feel that jesus would condemn those who alter the temple of the lord. aka the body. Basically mocking the perfection that is the human body...



Except the human body is far from perfect.  We have many parts that are no longer useful since we evolved.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Aug 15, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Except the human body is far from perfect.  We have many parts that are no longer useful since we evolved.



i was using a christian brain in that response... were we made from dirt and perfect...


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 15, 2011)

"Christian-brain"- oxymoron


----------



## SFW (Aug 15, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Sounds like you're thinking way too deeply into the issue. I don't see where idol worship comes into play in bbing. To me, it seems moar about narcissism for some and for others, possibly a form of compensation for some deep rooted insecurities.
> 
> You could take it a step further and argue that eating a meticulously healthy diet and exercising, in order to maintain a healthy, fit body is idol worship. It's just a hobby IMO and different folks take it to different extremes.
> 
> Anyhoo, as long as you run a good PCT, it ain't a sin IMHO.


 

You're describing vanity...Which is one of the 7 deadlies. I dont see this as a good thing. Have you learned nothing from your time at AM?

No. If i were to do those things you described, It would simply be to keep my mind and body as keen as possible so i can better receive the word of the lord. That would NOT be vanity IMHO


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 16, 2011)

Nah, I didn't spend a whole lot of time in the prayer thread at AM.  I guess it does have a lot to do with vanity.  I've been accused of it moar than once.  Onced again, if I were a religious bloke, I just can't picture god judging us on such petty and inferior human traits, as vanity or narcissism.  I guess I figure if I'm not harming anyone else and accept that there is a power out there, greater than meself, ain't no harm done.


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 16, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I also have a masters degree, but it's in exercise physiology.  Funny that you mention faith, cause all it is is a license to believe ridiculous things like:
> Talking snakes, talking burning bushes, virgin births, rising from the dead, walking on water, flying to heaven on a winged horse, putting two of every animal on one boat.  (and the animals in the Americas had to swim across the ocean to get on the boat so they wouldn't drown.)
> 
> To believe in creationism means that you think the earth is 6000 years old, which means that humans lived alongside dinosaurs.  It must've been scary to have to live alongside t-Rex.
> ...



It's all theory in the end, so how are you so certain that you are correct and I am a looney that believes shit that wasn't a possibility 1000's of years ago? I certainly don't believe in it because I have nothing better to do nor do I throw it in people's faces- like you are doing with you atheists bullshit. 

This thread is for someone concerned about their life because they are a believer and would like to hear from other believers. We need to consult with someone on how to come out of the closet or how to get caught up in the wrong thread, we will give you a call.

You must be one of those fucktards that believe in that protest with hanging a cross at a military funeral or hanging crosses at all. This country is changing everyday for the worst because of people like you. Next thing you know it, your sad group of atheists are going to find a way to alter the pledge of allegiance because god was included in it. Most of you fuckers are lazy, devious, or gay for a reason, because you can't hack the Christian lifestyle.

Also, a majority of the planet are not atheists- I think you are failing to acknowledge that there are Jews, muslims, and so on. Snapple facts don't count.

I love the tone of your posts, you are so convinced that you are correct it makes me pity you. You base everything off off theory, I base everything off of faith. So what if man existed along with dinos, is that so unbelievable?

I see it now for all of you heathen fuckers, those of you who come down with cancer, aids, old age, tumors, and whatever else of which would bring you close to you final hour. You all end up begging for christ to save your ass. 

Every time you even hear the word God, you have a doubt in your mind about your false beliefs. It's the same thing as being white and encountering black people, the first thing to come to your mind is prejudice. Same thing vice versa.


----------



## bigdtrain (Aug 16, 2011)

if your born again, using gear is breaking the law, and your using chemicals to enhance yourself. pick what you want dude


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 16, 2011)

Sfw, 

I read the book of life everyday and have found nothing pertaining to sinning by putting harmful things into your body. Someone mentioned earlier that your body is to be treated like a temple, that is some buddhists concept that doesn't apply to us. 

In desiring god by John piper, it talks all about indulging in the pleasures of earth before you leave but do it for God. God wouldn't care if you juice, he would however care if your relentlessly breaking the laws of the land in which it clearly spells out in the book of Romans. 

If want  my advice would be to get the trt thing going.

I like it because the sense of well being and enhancing the ability to do my job daily. I certainly don't idolize bodybuilding.


----------



## MDR (Aug 16, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> It's all theory in the end, so how are you so certain that you are correct and I am a looney that believes shit that wasn't a possibility 1000's of years ago? I certainly don't believe in it because I have nothing better to do nor do I throw it in people's faces- like you are doing with you atheists bullshit.
> 
> This thread is for someone concerned about their life because they are a believer and would like to hear from other believers. We need to consult with someone on how to come out of the closet or how to get caught up in the wrong thread, we will give you a call.
> 
> ...


 
Interesting tone for a self-described christian.  Is calling someone a fucktard part of your religious doctrine? 

I must point out the obvious here.  Calling religion truth simply because many people buy into it in one form or another does little to prove your argument.  Your belief in God and your Christian faith is your belief, and you have done little to convince anyone to see things as you do through your various diatribes in this thread.  Maybe if you spent a little less time pitying others and deriding other peoples' belief systems with insults and personal judgments, you would be more successful discussing matters in a civil manner.

I am an Atheist because I do not believe in God.  I know many upstanding and well-meaning Christian people, including the vast majority of my family.  If you took the time to get to know more people who do not share your belief system, you might realize that there are many good people who do not buy into the idea of religion, for a variety of reasons.  Just because you believe in God, does not make you a moral or ethical person.  For some of us, morality and ethics have nothing to do with religion or Christianity.  This does not mean in any way that non-believers are all lacking in morality and ethics.  Many of the finest people I know do not believe in God or religion of any kind.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Bro, I wasn't holding a gun to your head telling you to read it. Just supplementing a point for you all is all.




First. You are very through, _bro_, and I can appreciate this in a man,  but I wore a Catholic school girl uniform growing up, as well as being involved in several other religions, and have read that book cover to cover.  I was making a post in jest.  You will not find me looking for a serious religious debate on the internet.


Second.  I will now neg you for getting pissy with my boy Withourules.  He is extremely intelligent and if he feels like it he will run circles around you with a quick wit and a very devious humor.  


Now don't go getting all butt hurt over it.  He and I carry on a kinky sex affair that would offend your delicate Christ-Jesuslike sensibilities.  I'm talking whips, chains, and a kiddie pool full of Cheese Wiz. Take it like a man and you and I will get along just fine.



Have a nice day


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 16, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> It's all theory in the end, so how are you so certain that you are correct and I am a looney that believes shit that wasn't a possibility 1000's of years ago? I certainly don't believe in it because I have nothing better to do nor do I throw it in people's faces- like you are doing with you atheists bullshit.
> 
> This thread is for someone concerned about their life because they are a believer and would like to hear from other believers. We need to consult with someone on how to come out of the closet or how to get caught up in the wrong thread, we will give you a call.
> 
> ...



Actually the pledge of allegiance didn't have god in it until the 1950's, when some religious nuts put it in. 

And if you know anything about our founding fathers, you would know that most of them felt that Christianity was a poison for society. (look it up). They made sure that this Was a secular society and that's what makes America so great.  Christians like to believe that our founding fathers were Christians, but they absolutely were not.

You speak of faith like it's a good thing.  Why would believing things that are ridiculous w/o evidence be a good thing?

Faith is what allowed hundreds of Jim jones followers to kill their children w ray poison. They had faith that they would all go to heaven.

Faith is what allowed middle class educated Muslims to fly jets inti the trade centers.  They had faith that they were going to heaven if they did it.

Believing in something because  of faith is just stupid.  We should question ideas and demand proof.

And we know the dinosaurs didn't live alongside humans because of the geological record. (among other thing).


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 16, 2011)

And I didn't day the majority of humans are atheists, I said that 70% are non Christian.  

And I do oppose putting crosses on public land.  Would you be ok w Muhammad statues being at your town hall?  Christians think the world revolves around them and can't comprehend that their religion is a sham, created by men to rule their women, children and property.

America is a secular country, whether you believe it or not!


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> First. You are very through, _bro_, and I can appreciate this in a man,  but I wore a Catholic school girl uniform growing up, as well as being involved in several other religions, and have read that book cover to cover.  I was making a post in jest.  You will not find me looking for a serious religious debate on the internet.
> 
> 
> Second.  I will now neg you for getting pissy with my boy Withourules.  He is extremely intelligent and if he feels like it he will run circles around you with a quick wit and a very devious humor.
> ...



I also find w/o rulers posts interesting and hilarious.


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 16, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> It's all theory in the end, so how are you so certain that you are correct and I am a looney that believes shit that wasn't a possibility 1000's of years ago? I certainly don't believe in it because I have nothing better to do nor do I throw it in people's faces- like you are doing with you atheists bullshit.
> 
> This thread is for someone concerned about their life because they are a believer and would like to hear from other believers. We need to consult with someone on how to come out of the closet or how to get caught up in the wrong thread, we will give you a call.
> 
> ...



this post is really amusing.  I'm sure jesus would have said it exactly the same, and I'm sure he would approve of the homo bashing.  After all, the bible clearly states that gays must be killed.

But, when you claim that nonchristians or atheists are just lazy fuckers, you show your ignorance.  Have you ever heard of a guy named Einstein?  Stephen Hawkings? Ernst Mayer (father of genetics)?  Pretty much every advancement in our world has come from SCIENTIFIC THEORIES!  All we get from religion is the crusades, suicide bombers, Jim Jones, Warren Jeffs etc.  

And one more point, according to your shitty religion, one of the greatest men to ever live is burning in  hell right now.  Ghandi


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 16, 2011)

"If a man also lie with     mankind, as he lieth with a woman, both of them have committed an     abomination: they shall surely be put to death; their blood shall be     upon them."

Leviticus 20:13

Have you done your christian duty today?


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 16, 2011)

I used to think the same thing about religion being nothing more than a means to create havoc, destroy buildings, kill our troops, and whatnot in the name of God. This is not the word of god in any religion.

It happens like this

Someone said that killing homos is clear in the bible, yes and no! It also says, kill sorcerers, kill people who fuck animals and many, many others. These were codes of penalty written in the old testament. Jesus, new testament, retaught the ten commandments handed down from god and retaught them so that mankind, who was irreversibly fucked as far as sinning anyways, would follow those simple rules and live a better life. He'll it even has guidelines for owning slaves and proper treatment of them. 
This reason right here is why people bend religion to terrorize the world. They read one thing and fail to understand it and act upon it. 

Also, you idiots are not the first to criticize me and my faith because of my hard words. 

But I will pretend it is so you can get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 16, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> if your born again, using gear is breaking the law, and your using chemicals to enhance yourself. pick what you want dude



I am totally legal when I do it, it follows gods laws to a t. Would drinking alcohol not be the same thing? It's legal, it's harming your body, and it has been condoned since the creation of alcohol.


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 16, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> "If a man also lie with     mankind, as he lieth with a woman, both of them have committed an     abomination: they shall surely be put to death; their blood shall be     upon them."
> 
> Leviticus 20:13
> 
> Have you done your christian duty today?



Good passage but it doesnt work for you and the point you are trying to make. I know you hate Christians but just listen.

In genesis it says, shed the blood of man and by man shall your blood be shed. Chapter 9

Then in the book of mathew it says, that you are to be passive in such crimes. And that revenge is no longer allowable. Jesus took the principles laid out by god and broke them down into codes of behavior that are to be the foundation of the new world order without the extremely punitive repercussions.


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 16, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Good passage but it doesnt work for you and the point you are trying to make. I know you hate Christians but just listen.
> 
> In genesis it says, shed the blood of man and by man shall your blood be shed. Chapter 9
> 
> Then in the book of mathew it says, that you are to be passive in such crimes. And that revenge is no longer allowable. Jesus took the principles laid out by god and broke them down into codes of behavior that are to be the foundation of the new world order without the extremely punitive repercussions.



Here's the issue:
christians repeatedly quote the old testament to make points.  I have heard so many christians say that homosexuality is an abomination.  Where is that from? the old testament.  No where in the new testament does is say homosexuality is an abomination.  

But, when someone points out some of the contradictions in the bible, we get the same cop out answer: jesus came along and now we no longer sell our daughters into slavery, kill gays or kill our wife if she isn't a virgin at your wedding.  You can't have it both ways, and you don't get to cherry pick which scriptures from the old testament you use.  By what guide do you pick and choose which scriptures from the old testament to be valid?

From the scripture you quoted above, I would assume that you are a pacifist, against the death penalty, and would never support any war?


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 16, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Good passage but it doesnt work for you and the point you are trying to make. I know you hate Christians but just listen.
> 
> In genesis it says, shed the blood of man and by man shall your blood be shed. Chapter 9
> 
> Then in the book of mathew it says, that you are to be passive in such crimes. And that revenge is no longer allowable. Jesus took the principles laid out by god and broke them down into codes of behavior that are to be the foundation of the new world order without the extremely punitive repercussions.



This is a great example of the incredible contradictions in the bible.  First it gives out all sorts of reasons to kill people, then it says thou shall not kill.  It's obviously written by different MEN with different opinions from different time periods. 

I don't know about you, but I would never worship a god that says it's ok to sell your daughter to slavery, even if he changes his mind later.


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 16, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Here's the issue:
> christians repeatedly quote the old testament to make points.  I have heard so many christians say that homosexuality is an abomination.  Where is that from? the old testament.  No where in the new testament does is say homosexuality is an abomination.
> 
> But, when someone points out some of the contradictions in the bible, we get the same cop out answer: jesus came along and now we no longer sell our daughters into slavery, kill gays or kill our wife if she isn't a virgin at your wedding.  You can't have it both ways, and you don't get to cherry pick which scriptures from the old testament you use.  By what guide do you pick and choose which scriptures from the old testament to be valid?
> ...



I will have to look into it more within the new testament so thanks for bringing that up. I didn't consider that.

I look at the old testament as good reading and how god tested the people back in the day. Did you read about Abraham when God told him to burn his son at the stake? Right when he was ready to light the match, God said no! Because he was testing his loyalty. I love reading about how these people had nothing to live for but pleasing God. 

So, in total I will tell you I give hard effort to live for the new testament. I sin everyday according to it but that's just human nature. Like if you were to look at another woman with wild thoughts inn your head other than the one you married, you committed adultary. 

I try to be passive as much as I can but never back down when it comes down to a threat. This is where the new testament and I are struggling. I have taken lives in combat and will again. Its out of my hands when it my life or theirs. Know what I am saying?


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 16, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> This is a great example of the incredible contradictions in the bible.  First it gives out all sorts of reasons to kill people, then it says thou shall not kill.  It's obviously written by different MEN with different opinions from different time periods.
> 
> I don't know about you, but I would never worship a god that says it's ok to sell your daughter to slavery, even if he changes his mind later.



It's not so much contradicting but an improvement to two new world orders. The first wing the first coming of christ and the second being the much speculated book of revelation in which I believe already happened in 70 ad.

Where did you read the selling of your daughter into slavery? I want to look that up


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 16, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> It's not so much contradicting but an improvement to two new world orders. The first wing the first coming of christ and the second being the much speculated book of revelation in which I believe already happened in 70 ad.
> 
> Where did you read the selling of your daughter into slavery? I want to look that up



exodus 21;7

Leviticus and deutoronomy are good ones too.  full of murder, torture and slavery, all condoned by god.


----------



## MDR (Aug 16, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Where did you read the selling of your daughter into slavery? I want to look that up


 

"When a man sells his daughter as a slave, she will not be freed at the end of six years as the men are. If she does not please the man who bought her, he may allow her to be bought back again. But he is not allowed to sell her to foreigners, since he is the one who broke the contract with her. And if the slave girl's owner arranges for her to marry his son, he may no longer treat her as a slave girl, but he must treat her as his daughter. If he himself marries her and then takes another wife, he may not reduce her food or clothing or fail to sleep with her as his wife. If he fails in any of these three ways, she may leave as a free woman without making any payment."
(Exodus 21:7-11 NLT)

If you are going to believe in something, you might want to have a passing knowledge of the principal text.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm enjoying this thread so much I thought I would contribute.

Bill Maher's Interview with Jesus From Religulous - YouTube


I love that documentary just as much as I love all you religious nuts.  You provide me with hours of entertainment and I mean that from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 16, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> It's not so much contradicting but an improvement to two new world orders. The first wing the first coming of christ and the second being the much speculated book of revelation in which I believe already happened in 70 ad.
> 
> Where did you read the selling of your daughter into slavery? I want to look that up



why would god need improvements?  isn't he perfect, and wouldn't he have gotten it right the first time?


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 16, 2011)

Sweet, checking it out now


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm enjoying this thread so much I thought I would contribute.
> 
> Bill Maher's Interview with Jesus From Religulous - YouTube
> 
> ...



I own this movie.  I especially love the part where he visits the place where gays go to become straight, and the guy running the program is obviously gay.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I own this movie.  I especially love the part where he visits the place where gays go to become straight, and the guy running the program is obviously gay.




Lolz Ooooh yea, this one?


Religulous Ex-Gay Pastor Interview - YouTube


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 16, 2011)

To me, those are again more guidelines for the way things ran back in the day. I don't agree with slavery period, but it seemed more to be rights on protecting the welfare of prospective slaves. 

But thats what I was referring to earlier with the insane laws of the land. Another contradiction to look for is the laws of the lands in Romans 13. Which explains that we need to follow the laws to be good in gods eyes. But the laws are instated by man negating the way things were done way back when. 

Exodus is a good read as always.


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 16, 2011)

Ex, why do you read when you side with science? Just wondering


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am fascinated by religion and what people believe.  I'm just a nerd at heart.


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 16, 2011)

Well said,it is good reading even for the atheists.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Aug 16, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Sfw,
> 
> I read the book of life everyday and have found nothing pertaining to sinning by putting harmful things into your body. Someone mentioned earlier that *your body is to be treated like a temple, that is some buddhists concept that doesn't apply to us. *


I'm bored so i can play a bit... I wouldn't try to use buddhist beliefs for your religion when it's so clearly stated in your book...

1 Corinthians 3:16-17 ESV / 245 helpful votes

Do you not know that you are God's temple and that God's Spirit dwells in you? If anyone destroys God's temple, God will destroy him. For God's temple is holy, and you are that temple.


Leviticus 19:28 ESV / 134 helpful votes

You shall not make any cuts on your body for the dead or tattoo yourselves: I am the Lord.


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 16, 2011)

Holy shit, no tattoos? Wow! Did not read that one or must have missed it. 

Well I stand corrected on the juice thing then.

Stabbin, you never disappoint me.


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> I'm bored so i can play a bit... I wouldn't try to use buddhist beliefs for your religion when it's so clearly stated in your book...
> 
> 1 Corinthians 3:16-17 ESV / 245 helpful votes
> 
> ...



Well, I'm fucked.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


>




Maybe I'm slow, but you kinda remind me of someone......


----------



## bagram09 (Aug 16, 2011)

well i can't take a knife and fillet off my tats now can i? and as far as i'm concerned god knows that i led a sinful life before i found him and i don't think he cares about that. and besides i have bible verses in tattoo form on my body.  people tend to focus on the miniscule verses in the bible rather than the big picture


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 16, 2011)

I believe that my tats are a gift from God.


----------



## pawn (Aug 16, 2011)

Lol


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 17, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> "If a man also lie with mankind, as he lieth with a woman, both of them have committed an abomination: they shall surely be put to death; their blood shall be upon them."
> 
> Leviticus 20:13
> 
> Have you done your christian duty today?


 
Nah, haven't had time for much fag bashing these days.   Maybe next week.  

All the ancient mythology aside.  I'd like to know if you believe it is possible that there is something out there, superior to the human psyche, that is responsible for the creation of everything you see around you and can not, nor will ever have a "prayer" of fully understanding, even if you live to be 10,000 yrs old.  

Or, because ancient bible stories sound as ridiculous as they do, does this mean that everything you see around you could only be the result of protons, neutrons, and electrons flying through space, randomly slamming into each other, and ultimately creating the flawless ecosystems you see around you?  To me, this thought process is just as simple minded as believing the earth is 6,000yrs old because the old testament says so.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 17, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I own this movie.


 
Werd.  That prolly makes 7-8 of you at least.


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 17, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Nah, haven't had time for much fag bashing these days.   Maybe next week.
> 
> All the ancient mythology aside.  I'd like to know if you believe it is possible that there is something out there, superior to the human psyche, that is responsible for the creation of everything you see around you and can not, nor will ever have a "prayer" of fully understanding, even if you live to be 10,000 yrs old.
> 
> Or, because ancient bible stories sound as ridiculous as they do, does this mean that everything you see around you could only be the result of protons, neutrons, and electrons flying through space, randomly slamming into each other, and ultimately creating the flawless ecosystems you see around you?  To me, this thought process is just as simple minded as believing the earth is 6,000yrs old because the old testament says so.



I have no way of knowing how it all started, but I'm going to place my money on the scientific method to have the best chances of figuring it out.  That's a really important point.  Fundamentalists say: "I have this book, and it has all the answers I need, and if any of it is impossible and/or ridiculous, you just need more faith and you shouldn't question the craziness.

Science tries to find the answer, if someone makes a claim, every other scientist is immediately skeptical and says, "prove it."

It's obvious which method is superior at answering questions.  Of course, science gets thing wrong, but that's the beauty of science, not a flaw.  A real scientist should be able to throw out outdated ideas.  And, science has done this throughout history.


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 17, 2011)

To me, the idea of a magical sky daddy watching every move and hearing every thought seems unlikely.  It's odd that people believe that thre is this one being, all by himself in space, that's creates animals for amusement.

The common argument by fundies, against evolution is that life as complex as it is on earth had to have been created by something more complex.  But, you have to use that same logic for god.  Something as complex and magnifiscent as god surely couldn't have come from nothing, therefore god had to have been created by an even more complex god. And it goes on and on for each god.


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 17, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd.  That prolly makes 7-8 of you at least.



I assume you aren't a fan of bill because of his liberalness, but the movie is a must see.  there aren't too many politics , just showing how ridiculous the religious right is.  Ted haggard, Jerry Falwell, and pat Robertson are good examples.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 17, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> I'm pretty certain JC wouldn't give a fuck about some gears. If you were fully jerked he'd probably consider hiring you for personal protection from the paparazzi and the Jews.



I just about pissed myself when I read this!


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Aug 17, 2011)

bagram09 said:


> well i can't take a knife and fillet off my tats now can i? and as far as i'm concerned god knows that i led a sinful life before i found him and i don't think he cares about that. and besides i have bible verses in tattoo form on my body.  people tend to focus on the miniscule verses in the bible rather than the big picture



disgracing the word and temple of god...


I like to follow easy subjects but not really get to deep in them...


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 18, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I assume you aren't a fan of bill because of his liberalness, but the movie is a must see. there aren't too many politics , just showing how ridiculous the religious right is. Ted haggard, Jerry Falwell, and pat Robertson are good examples.


 
Bill once claimed to be a libertarian, yet he seemed to worship at the alter of Barry during the campaign.  Libertarianism is incompatible with the Obamamania of 2008.  I did like his Muslim fashion show tho.  It was pretty friggin hilarious.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 18, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Nah, haven't had time for much fag bashing these days.   Maybe next week.
> 
> All the ancient mythology aside.  I'd like to know if you believe it is possible that there is something out there, superior to the human psyche, that is responsible for the creation of everything you see around you and can not, nor will ever have a "prayer" of fully understanding, even if you live to be 10,000 yrs old.
> 
> Or, because ancient bible stories sound as ridiculous as they do, does this mean that everything you see around you could only be the result of protons, neutrons, and electrons flying through space, randomly slamming into each other, and ultimately creating the flawless ecosystems you see around you?  To me, this thought process is just as simple minded as believing the earth is 6,000yrs old because the old testament says so.



You fools are so simple minded. And you're quoting old info as well.
Look up info on Dark energy, empathy, m-theory.
Shit, look up the Dao De Jing.

Who's to say all atoms aren't infused with Consciousness?

That being conscious is one of the basic building blocks of all?

You can't even imagine what i'm speaking of, can you?

Try some shrooms and think about yourself twats.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 18, 2011)

Read Plato, read David Hume, read Lao-tzu, read nietzsche.

Dumb fucks, arguing like children about topics that reach much farther than you can even imagine.


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 18, 2011)

Are we having a meltdown sunshine? ^^


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Someone missed their ride on hail bopp


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 18, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Maybe I'm slow, but you kinda remind me of someone......


 nope


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 18, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> nope



It speaks


----------



## cschaaf (Aug 18, 2011)

Jesus wasn't real, juice up and don't feel bad, plus if " all sins are equal in the eyes of god" then I doubt he cares if you pin


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> First. You are very through, _bro_, and I can appreciate this in a man,  but I wore a Catholic school girl uniform growing up, as well as being involved in several other religions, and have read that book cover to cover.  I was making a post in jest.  You will not find me looking for a serious religious debate on the internet.
> 
> 
> Second.  I will now neg you for getting pissy with my boy Withourulers.  He is extremely intelligent and if he feels like it he will run circles around you with a quick wit and a very devious humor.
> ...



Is everybody in here as jealous of me as I am?


----------



## cschaaf (Aug 19, 2011)

i sure as shit am ha


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 19, 2011)

cschaaf said:


> Jesus wasn't real, juice up and don't feel bad, plus if " all sins are equal in the eyes of god" then I doubt he cares if you pin



Dumbass, yes he was very much real. Several religions acknowledge his existence but do not believe that he rose from the dead like Christians do.

Wow!

Are you going to tell me next that Muhammad of Islam wasn't real either?

Neg for the dumb response!


----------



## cschaaf (Aug 19, 2011)

let me rephrase then, then, i was more meaning that the miraculous image of jesus that is worshipped i do not believe is,,,

the ideas of christianity were passed around the meditteranean sea for hundreds of years before in many different pre-existing religions, we just happen to be in the western world, where jesus rules 

and for the record, religion is based on faith, because guess what, nobody has proven shit...
the minute you can prove to me this sky god is real i'd be on board, until then, eat shit and don't neg me over an opinion, especially on a subject you'll never know the answer about till you die


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 19, 2011)

Son, you werent negged over the discussion of faith. You were negged because you were ruling out the he, at a minimum, existed. 

Jesus was as real as Muhammad, Napoleon, niro, and so on. Whether you believe that he is the son of god is up to you.


----------



## cschaaf (Aug 19, 2011)

granted the way i said it did come of that way, but that's not how it was meant, which i think i already went back to elaborate on, so i won't go further...

and son? really? ha


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 19, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Is everybody in here as jealous of me as I am?



I am! I love cheese whiz!


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 19, 2011)

cschaaf said:


> granted the way i said it did come of that way, but that's not how it was meant, which i think i already went back to elaborate on, so i won't go further...
> 
> and son? really? ha



Be nice! I am sensitive right now!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 19, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Son, you werent negged over the discussion of faith. You were negged because you were ruling out the he, at a minimum, existed.
> 
> Jesus was as real as Muhammad, Napoleon, niro, and so on. Whether you believe that he is the son of god is up to you.



Yea because you were there and you met him right?



Fuckin' tools never learn.

You're obviously just terrified and leaning on the bible to get you
through your twisted thoughts and what you've done.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 19, 2011)

what's a bible? is that some sort of book or something?


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 19, 2011)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> Yea because you were there and you met him right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! You sized me up. Good for you!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 19, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 19, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Ex, why do you read when you side with science? Just wondering




Am I the only one who saw the irony in this question?


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 19, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Where did you read the selling of your daughter into slavery? I want to look that up



Thats what I respect about the Phelps Westboro Baptist Church. They have made a conscious effort to keep their Christianity pure. No sugar coating required. If they could murder people for working on Sundays they would do so without thinking twice.

They are closer to knowing your God than you are.


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 19, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Thats what I respect about the Phelps Westboro Baptist Church. They have made a conscious effort to keep their Christianity pure. No sugar coating required. If they could murder people for working on Sundays they would do so without thinking twice.
> 
> They are closer to knowing your God than you are.



"god hates the world, and all it's people.". I love this song they sing at dead soldiers funerals.


----------



## bmw (Aug 19, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> It's all theory in the end, so how are you so certain that you are correct and I am a looney that believes shit that wasn't a possibility 1000's of years ago? I certainly don't believe in it because I have nothing better to do nor do I throw it in people's faces- like you are doing with you atheists bullshit.
> 
> This thread is for someone concerned about their life because they are a believer and would like to hear from other believers. We need to consult with someone on how to come out of the closet or how to get caught up in the wrong thread, we will give you a call.
> 
> ...



well aren't we a smug little christian??

I'm sure JC is very proud of this post.


----------



## bmw (Aug 19, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> To me, the idea of a magical sky daddy watching every move and hearing every thought seems unlikely.  It's odd that people believe that thre is this one being, all by himself in space, that's creates animals for amusement.
> 
> The common argument by fundies, against evolution is that life as complex as it is on earth had to have been created by something more complex.  But, you have to use that same logic for god.  Something as complex and magnifiscent as god surely couldn't have come from nothing, therefore god had to have been created by an even more complex god. And it goes on and on for each god.


----------



## bmw (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## naturalplayer (Aug 20, 2011)

build that temple!!!


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 20, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Thats what I respect about the Phelps Westboro Baptist Church. They have made a conscious effort to keep their Christianity pure. No sugar coating required. If they could murder people for working on Sundays they would do so without thinking twice.
> 
> They are closer to knowing your God than you are.



They made a disgusting effort to spread the word of christ you dumb fuck!

Even Shirley phelps roper acknowledges that she was wrong. I guess you are also in support of publicly advocating bullshit like she and that church did like saying "thank god for dead soldiers" and "Islam is the enemy".

Keep you mouth shut and you won't look dumb when you speak.


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 20, 2011)

bmw said:


> well aren't we a smug little christian??
> 
> I'm sure JC is very proud of this post.



Wow, that's the first time I have heard that one!

You got me!


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 20, 2011)

If you are in support of the westboro baptist church, you definitely deserve to die. Everything they do is an abomination


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 20, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Is everybody in here as jealous of me as I am?



I'm sure they are now on your knees....


----------



## vicious 13 (Aug 20, 2011)

not that it matters but playing god most def upsets god


----------



## niki (Aug 20, 2011)

vicious 13 said:


> not that it matters but playing god most def upsets god


 
Hmmmmm....really?  Does he feel threatened?


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 20, 2011)

vicious 13 said:


> not that it matters but playing god most def upsets god



What is it that convinced you of this?  Are you a prophet like Warren Jeffs?


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 20, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> They made a disgusting effort to spread the word of christ you dumb fuck!
> 
> Even Shirley phelps roper acknowledges that she was wrong. I guess you are also in support of publicly advocating bullshit like she and that church did like saying "thank god for dead soldiers" and "Islam is the enemy".
> 
> Keep you mouth shut and you won't look dumb when you speak.




No room for hatred in your miniscule world now is there? *sarcasm
The bearded one has has taught you well my friend. He would be proud of  the way you conduct yourself while spreading the word of unconditional  love. 
Be aware that your fundamental beliefs have the potential to fill your  core with bitterness and guilt which can lead you down a very jaded path  of resentment towards humanity, including thy neighbour. 

As for me, I can see through organised religion therefore you missed my  point entirely in regards to the Phelps family but I wont elaborate my  point to you as you obviously don't understand the concept of irony.

By the way, I received your "blow me" PM. I'm now at a loss at how I'm going to pick up the pieces and go about my day.


----------



## bmw (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 21, 2011)

they wouldnt be illeagal is it wasnt for the bilderberg group and i have a feeling he against them so their for imo he would support your rebelion of these anti christs...


----------



## SFW (Aug 21, 2011)

Why is their Asian shemale Pr0n in my Jesus thread?


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 21, 2011)

SFW said:


> Why is their Asian shemale Pr0n in my Jesus thread?


 becuase you posted in anything goes lmao where anything goes... even shemale porn in a jesus thread...


----------



## bmw (Aug 21, 2011)

SFW said:


> Why is their Asian shemale Pr0n in my Jesus thread?



sorry bro...you wanted that in your reps didn't you?  

will do sir!!


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 23, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> To me, the idea of a magical sky daddy watching every move and hearing every thought seems unlikely.  It's odd that people believe that thre is this one being, all by himself in space, that's creates animals for amusement.
> 
> The common argument by fundies, against evolution is that life as complex as it is on earth had to have been created by something more complex.  But, you have to use that same logic for god.  Something as complex and magnifiscent as god surely couldn't have come from nothing, therefore god had to have been created by an even more complex god. And it goes on and on for each god.



You see, you're thinking only with your human brain.  Try thinking outside of that box.  Just because everything around you was created at some point doesn't mean that if the universe was created by some kind of superior entity, that the creator had to have been created at some point.  It's like going to the south pole and trying to point in a direction further south.  It's not possible on earth.  But, in space, there is no N, S, E, or W.  What was happening before there was a such thing as time?  There is a lot out there that we don't know and you might as well get comfortable with it.

These are things that humans aren't capable of understanding; not even the most brilliant minds on the globe.  Again, when an atheist states that no creator could possibly exist because I can't see, hear, touch, smell, or taste it, it sounds just as ignorant as any religious person stating that anyone who doesn't worship the way I do can't get into heaven.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 23, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You see, you're thinking only with your human brain.  Try thinking outside of that box.  Just because everything around you was created at some point doesn't mean that if the universe was created by some kind of superior entity, that the creator had to have been created at some point.  It's like going to the south pole and trying to point in a direction further south.  It's not possible on earth.  But, in space, there is no N, S, E, or W.  What was happening before there was a such thing as time?  There is a lot out there that we don't know and you might as well get comfortable with it.
> 
> These are things that humans aren't capable of understanding; not even the most brilliant minds on the globe.  Again, when an atheist states that no creator could possibly exist because I can't see, hear, touch, smell, or taste it, it sounds just as ignorant as any religious person stating that anyone who doesn't worship the way I do can't get into heaven.



I actually agree with you to a certain extent. I believe atheism is an  appropriate response to fundamental religion however an atheist knows no  more than anybody else and they are quite often capable of falling into  the same doctine-like trap as a common the creationist.
The question of god's existence is not a question to me as for it to be a  question you would need to define god in order to give an appropriate  answer and this is impossible. 
If by definition God was "the ultimate truth" then I would not be an  atheist however I'll gladly wear the atheist hat when speaking with  fundies.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 23, 2011)

Nowadays, many atheists have become just as annoying as those Christians that walk around witnessing to everyone they meet.  And, I've met more than my share of them.  Many atheists, nowadays, seem to wear their devout non belief on their sleeve and think that somehow, by rejecting the idea of a creator, they are automatically entitled to a few extra IQ points.  We also have atheist interest groups, such as the ACLU, canvasing the country, sending out their trial lawyers to try and eradicate all religious symbols from public property.  I say get over yourself and live and let live.


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 23, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You see, you're thinking only with your human brain.  Try thinking outside of that box.  Just because everything around you was created at some point doesn't mean that if the universe was created by some kind of superior entity, that the creator had to have been created at some point.  It's like going to the south pole and trying to point in a direction further south.  It's not possible on earth.  But, in space, there is no N, S, E, or W.  What was happening before there was a such thing as time?  There is a lot out there that we don't know and you might as well get comfortable with it.
> 
> These are things that humans aren't capable of understanding; not even the most brilliant minds on the globe.  Again, when an atheist states that no creator could possibly exist because I can't see, hear, touch, smell, or taste it, it sounds just as ignorant as any religious person stating that anyone who doesn't worship the way I do can't get into heaven.



I would agree with a lot of this.  I try to stay out of arguing whether there is a god or not, it's an irrelevant question to me.

But, when it comes to evolution and fundies trying to dumb our kids down with creationism, I won't relent.  The evidence for evolution is overwhelming, and leaves no doubt in anyone who takes a little time studying it.  Hell, even the pope said that evolution is a fact.  

People can believe whatever they want in regards to gods, ghosts, vampires etc, but when you say that we were all born from adam and eve, you are just being stupid.


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 23, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Nowadays, many atheists have become just as annoying as those Christians that walk around witnessing to everyone they meet.  And, I've met more than my share of them.  Many atheists, nowadays, seem to wear their devout non belief on their sleeve and think that somehow, by rejecting the idea of a creator, they are automatically entitled to a few extra IQ points.  We also have atheist interest groups, such as the ACLU, canvasing the country, sending out their trial lawyers to try and eradicate all religious symbols from public property.  I say get over yourself and live and let live.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 23, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Nowadays, many atheists have become just as annoying as those Christians that walk around witnessing to everyone they meet.  And, I've met more than my share of them.  Many atheists, nowadays, seem to wear their devout non belief on their sleeve and think that somehow, by rejecting the idea of a creator, they are automatically entitled to a few extra IQ points.  We also have atheist interest groups, such as the ACLU, canvasing the country, sending out their trial lawyers to try and eradicate all religious symbols from public property.  I say get over yourself and live and let live.



I believe those "rebel groups" who wear their atheism on their sleeve need to do so in your country in order to get people to start thinking for themselves. It may not change the older generation but it will instill doubt into the younger generation and provoke them to ask questions.
America, unlike the rest of the western world is sufferring an epidemic of Christian stupidity that needs to be brought to the attention to the good majority of the population. 
As for IQ, that depends on the person. Quite often a more intelligent person will research from many angles with an open mind leading the to reject a doctrine
Just as Killer asked you, "why do you read if you side with science?" Duh, maybe you side with science _because_ your read (but I'm just guessing).



Killermonkey said:


>




Go read your bible. You haven't even learned anything from Jesus. You just spew out passages as if they are another language to you.


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 23, 2011)

K toolbag


----------



## MDR (Aug 23, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> You see, you're thinking only with your human brain. Try thinking outside of that box. Just because everything around you was created at some point doesn't mean that if the universe was created by some kind of superior entity, that the creator had to have been created at some point. It's like going to the south pole and trying to point in a direction further south. It's not possible on earth. But, in space, there is no N, S, E, or W. What was happening before there was a such thing as time? There is a lot out there that we don't know and you might as well get comfortable with it.
> 
> These are things that humans aren't capable of understanding; not even the most brilliant minds on the globe. Again, when an atheist states that no creator could possibly exist because I can't see, hear, touch, smell, or taste it, it sounds just as ignorant as any religious person stating that anyone who doesn't worship the way I do can't get into heaven.


 
I think that most Atheists are simply standing up for their belief that they do not believe there is a God.  I can only speak for myself, but for me being an Atheist is just that.  I don't believe in God.  I can explain the many reasons for my belief, but I would never attempt to deny anyone else the right to believe as they choose.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 23, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> K toolbag



You may be right Killer. I don't mean to be an ass but it rubs up the wrong way when I see Christians flinging insults at people who simply disagree with them however it could be a lot worse. This video is a brilliant example. 






YouTube Video


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 23, 2011)

MDR said:


> I think that most Atheists are simply standing up for their belief that they do not believe there is a God.  I can only speak for myself, but for me being an Atheist is just that.  I don't believe in God.  I can explain the many reasons for my belief, but I would never attempt to deny anyone else the right to believe as they choose.



Atheism is an interesting term that religious people have come up with to try to demonize them.  It's the only word that describes someone that doesn't believe in something.  It's like making up a name for people that don't believe in vampires or werewolves.  

Unfortunately for fundies, the word is gaining popularity and it doesn't have the stigma attached to it like it used to.  Education is a good thing.


----------



## MDR (Aug 23, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Atheism is an interesting term that religious people have come up with to try to demonize them. It's the only word that describes someone that doesn't believe in something. It's like making up a name for people that don't believe in vampires or werewolves.
> 
> Unfortunately for fundies, the word is gaining popularity and it doesn't have the stigma attached to it like it used to. Education is a good thing.


 
I agree. The word Atheist has lost the nagative connotation of the past with many people. As understanding grows, people seen to relate to the idea that it is just a reasonable response by people who do not believe there is a God or any need for organized religion. The following quote explains this nicely, I think.

"In fact, "atheism" is a term that should not even exist. No one ever needs to identify himself as a "non-astrologer" or a "non-alchemist." We do not have words for people who doubt that Elvis is still alive or that aliens have traversed the galaxy only to molest ranchers and their cattle. Atheism is nothing more than the noises reasonable people make in the presence of unjustified religious beliefs." 

Sam Harris in "Letter to a Christian nation."


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Aug 24, 2011)

I think that, by definition, atheist simply means nonreligious.  A = non, theist = religious.  

I would consider myself to be more of an agnostic personally.  I don't believe in man made religions.  At the same time, who am I to say that there can not be a creator because I can't see, hear, feel, taste, or smell it, or because another human scientist hasn't discovered it in the last few hundred years.

How do you know that everything you see around you isn't part of some kind of other worldly, grand science experiment?  You don't.  That's why I don't follow any religion, nor do I claim to know if there is a god or not.


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 24, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I think that, by definition, atheist simply means nonreligious.  A = non, theist = religious.
> 
> I would consider myself to be more of an agnostic personally.  I don't believe in man made religions.  At the same time, who am I to say that there can not be a creator because I can't see, hear, feel, taste, or smell it, or because another human scientist hasn't discovered it in the last few hundred years.
> 
> How do you know that everything you see around you isn't part of some kind of other worldly, grand science experiment?  You don't.  That's why I don't follow any religion, nor do I claim to know if there is a god or not.



Absolutely correct.  A lot of people define atheist as someone who claims there is no god.  A more correct definition is "someone who doesn't believe in a god."
Just like a christian can't tell me that they know there is a god, I can't say there isn't one.  If I did, then I'm not being very scientific.


----------



## SFW (Aug 24, 2011)

Repent you heathens! Let this quake be testatment that the lord is upset with your gear abuse.


----------



## bmw (Aug 24, 2011)

fuck your east coast quake, nigga!


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## MDR (Aug 24, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I think that, by definition, atheist simply means nonreligious. A = non, theist = religious.
> 
> I would consider myself to be more of an agnostic personally. I don't believe in man made religions. At the same time, who am I to say that there can not be a creator because I can't see, hear, feel, taste, or smell it, or because another human scientist hasn't discovered it in the last few hundred years.
> 
> How do you know that everything you see around you isn't part of some kind of other worldly, grand science experiment? You don't. That's why I don't follow any religion, nor do I claim to know if there is a god or not.


 
Close. A Theist believes in the existence of at least one deity(god). An Atheist does not believe in the existence of a deity(god). Atheist does not mean to be only nonreligious. Being non-religious is an effect of not believing in god(s). If you do not believe in god, it just follows that you do not believe in religion, either. Seems to me like there is a lot of semantic hair-splitting going on here. The etymology of the word Atheist is from a Greek word literally meaning no God. Atheism is not about proving there is no God, or claiming to be all-knowing in such matters. Very simply, we do not believe in the existence of god(s).

*Definitions of theism *



the·ism [ th ìzzəm ] 


*belief in God:* belief that one God created and rules humans and the world, not necessarily accompanied by belief in divine revelation such as through the Bible
*belief in god or gods:* belief in the existence of a god or gods
*Synonyms: *faith, belief, religion, piety


----------



## SFW (Aug 27, 2011)

Hurricanes and Earthquakes have been happening for billions of years, yeah.....but i have a feeling this time its a warning. anyone else feel a sudden urge to repent?


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 27, 2011)

SFW said:


> Hurricanes and Earthquakes have been happening for billions of years, yeah.....but i have a feeling this time its a warning. anyone else feel a sudden urge to repent?



This is not true, the universe is only 6000 years old, according to the bible.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 27, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> This is not true, the universe is only 6000 years old, according to the bible.











Edit: I don't believe that its actually stated in the bible that the world is 6000 years old. Some Christians have simply added up all of the ages of the people in the bible right back until Adam and Eve and therefore drawn the conclusion that it has to be 6000 years old. Some guy had it pin pointed to the exact day and time lol. Correct me if I wrong though.


----------



## Tesla (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## MDR (Aug 27, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> This is not true, the universe is only 6000 years old, according to the bible.


 
6000 years.  Really?  Does ANYBODY really believe that shit?

*How Old is the Universe?*

Until recently, astronomers estimated that the Big Bang occurred between 12 and 14 billion years ago. To put this in perspective, the Solar System is thought to be 4.5 billion years old and humans have existed as a genus for only a few million years. Astronomers estimate the age of the universe in two ways: 1) by looking for the oldest stars; and 2) by measuring the rate of expansion of the universe and extrapolating back to the Big Bang; just as crime detectives can trace the origin of a bullet from the holes in a wall.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah they believe it alright. I get heaps of hate mail on my youtube channel from Christians. They lurk around in science and nature documentaries simply to pick fights and argue.


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nohweliian was not around 6000 years ago but he is into beastiality scat……….sick fucker


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 28, 2011)

i am drunk………..drank to much scotch


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 28, 2011)

MDR said:


> 6000 years.  Really?  Does ANYBODY really believe that shit?
> 
> *How Old is the Universe?*
> 
> Until recently, astronomers estimated that the Big Bang occurred between 12 and 14 billion years ago. To put this in perspective, the Solar System is thought to be 4.5 billion years old and humans have existed as a genus for only a few million years. Astronomers estimate the age of the universe in two ways: 1) by looking for the oldest stars; and 2) by measuring the rate of expansion of the universe and extrapolating back to the Big Bang; just as crime detectives can trace the origin of a bullet from the holes in a wall.


lots of americans believe this shit.  I debate it about it all the time.


----------



## SFW (Aug 29, 2011)

...I have my answer now!


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 29, 2011)

HAHAH^^^ thats great


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 29, 2011)

wow for some reason as soon as i posted that i started thinking about frosted flakes? =/


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 29, 2011)

I asked the g man and he said "it's cool bro get huge"...  Just spreading the word


----------



## Pony (Aug 30, 2011)

*Cut for Christ?*



SFW said:


> Can i be born again and still be geared? or do i have to be natty and small in order to receive the word of Christ?



Juiced for Jesus?

JC might hate you for asking stupid questions, but at least you can beat him up.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Mar 26, 2013)

Bump! you fucking heathens


----------



## OTG85 (Mar 26, 2013)

As long as its FDA approved your g2g


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Watson (Mar 26, 2013)

1 John 1:9

If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just and will forgive us our sins and purify us from all unrighteousness.

so confess after u pin and ur forgiven....


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 26, 2013)

Griffith said:


> 1 John 1:9
> 
> If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just and will forgive us our sins and purify us from all unrighteousness.
> 
> so confess after u pin and ur forgiven....



I confess after each date rape...


----------



## Watson (Mar 26, 2013)

exphys88 said:


> I confess after each date rape...



then u are welcome to spend an eternity with ur victims in the kingdom of heaven according to the catholic church lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2013)

AdmiralRichard said:


>



AdmiralRichard > Dark Geared God


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 27, 2013)

Whats the point of being saved if you're not geared?


----------

